# Alpha 1993 - Military Universal Time - mini review



## l3wy

I bought this off a guy in Australia ... couldn't really say how much it cost as there were 2 other watches in the deal.. but I was specifically after this one. On the Alpha site you can find this watch in a polished case for around $90, the apparently don't have the grey case any longer.









This is a heavy watch, and a large watch.

Specs:Lug width: 23mm
Case width: 44mm
Case thickness: 16mm
Water Resistance: 50m​
Since I purchased mine used, I don't know what the original strap or packaging was like.

The lugs are drilled and use screw bars. The bezel is fixed (non-rotating). Screw-down crown, and it's a good size as well.. but seems a bit loose when you're adjusting the watch. Besides winding, the crown has 2 additional setting, the first stop will change the date when rotated clock-wise, and will adjust the point where the date changes (by moving the hour hand) when turned counter-clockwise ... that is if you find your watch changing the date at noon, you can fix it so it changes at midnight. I'm not going to provide instructions... lets just say it's a pain... primarily because it also can effect your hand alignment... and you can end up with the hour hand not pointing at any hour in particular when the minute hand is on 0. A bit of fiddling with it will eventually get something acceptable. The second pull out stop is to adjust the time.

This watch is thick, and wearing it on a nato or zulu makes it that much thicker. I need to find a good leather strap for it, or two piece nato/zulu style.. but haven't looked very hard yet.

ADDITIONAL PHOTOS

I couldn't find any markings on the movement (other than some tool marks).. The movement is held in place with a plastic spacer (not too surprising).

The lume is pretty good (maybe I'll try and get some lume shots later).. the numbers are a luminous layer set behind the black dial. The do not glow as well as the hands.

All in all it's a nice beater of an automatic 24 hour watch ...if you're ok with larger watches and the sloppy hands/time setting.

picasaweb.google.com/112691362523720883305/Alpha1993MilitaryUniversalTime#slideshow/5811852525041557954


----------



## lactardjosh

I know this mini-review is a few months old, but I just got this watch in the mail today. For the hour that I've been wearing it, I like it.
I especially like that it hacks; that was a nice surprise.

I agree with the your description of how to reset time that the date changes. After using the instructions they provide, my hour hand was about 20 minutes behind the minute hand. So, I reset the date change again, this time setting the minute hand 20 minutes behind the hour hand and now the hands hit their markers nearly perfectly.

I would rather have had the brushed case instead of the polished case, but it's not available from Alpha any longer.


----------



## l3wy

The polished looks much better in your picture then it does on their site.. I kept looking at it on the site thinking it looked liked it was poorly chromed  I ended up getting mine from a guy in australia, but I had to buy it as part of 3 watches he was getting rid of. Ended up selling the other two for enough to cover the entire purchase.. so that worked out pretty well even if it did take a bit more effort 

Definitely a big solid watch.


----------



## siv

Agreed - I also think the polished looks much better than the brushed. I used to have one and thought it looked cheap but yours looks expensive!


----------



## lactardjosh

I like the way the brushed finish looks in djspite's photo, but not in siv's photo, so I'll be happy with the polished finish.
I will admit, it is hefty, solid, and really a nice looking watch. And it's keeping good time. Overall, I'm incredibly satisfied with the purchase.


----------



## Dapper

I've had mine for over four years now & it's wearing well. No problems & keeping good time :-!


----------



## Afka

Recently browsing Japanese sites I stumbled upon Wancher Astronaut. Made by Alpha for Wancher (what a brand name). One of the nicest versions of this Alpha watch.









Wancher Astronaut is sold out. Current Wancher Astronaut 2 is another watch, looks very different and is GMT, not 24h.


----------



## shock6906

Can you not polish the brushed cases? I have a Fortis Flieger that used to have a bead blasted finish, but just a little bit of time with some aluminum polishing compound and it was mirror-bright.


----------



## l3wy

Afka said:


> Recently browsing Japanese sites I stumbled upon Wancher Astronaut. Made by Alpha for Wancher (what a brand name). One of the nicest versions of this Alpha watch.
> 
> View attachment 4428634
> 
> 
> Wancher Astronaut is sold out. Current Wancher Astronaut 2 is another watch, looks very different and is GMT, not 24h.


That would be a nice find, looks like the dial from an Airman.


----------



## Chassac

Hi
I received mine today. After only 16 days until ordering, from Hong Kong (Alpha Watch) to France.
Good Shiping, good packing.
The watch is beautiful, working very well. I hope it will last.
Received with bad black silicone rubber band, removed immediately, and put in place 
an ordinary black leather band from my "store".








Very happy


----------



## apostolis159

Hello! New member here!

I got mine a couple of days ago and I love it.
It is my first 24 hour watch and first mechanical too. Really nice watch. Runs a little fast though (about 36sec/hour), I might need to adjust it.

I need a strap for it, probably some plain black leather. Looking for something in a reasonable price. Specs say 23mm, but the range is not huge. Any suggestions?

Ps. I live in the UK, so I'd prefer something from UK or EU. Thanks


----------



## l3wy

I've never tried to adjust an automatic.. so can't help you there 

As for the strap.. 24mm will fit fine, squishes just a little. I've tried it with nylon and leather, every strap I've had on it is 24mm.. right now have mine on brown leather and pretty happy with it.



apostolis159 said:


> Hello! New member here!
> 
> I got mine a couple of days ago and I love it.
> It is my first 24 hour watch and first mechanical too. Really nice watch. Runs a little fast though (about 36sec/hour), I might need to adjust it.
> 
> I need a strap for it, probably some plain black leather. Looking for something in a reasonable price. Specs say 23mm, but the range is not huge. Any suggestions?
> 
> Ps. I live in the UK, so I'd prefer something from UK or EU. Thanks


----------



## apostolis159

l3wy said:


> I've never tried to adjust an automatic.. so can't help you there
> 
> As for the strap.. 24mm will fit fine, squishes just a little. I've tried it with nylon and leather, every strap I've had on it is 24mm.. right now have mine on brown leather and pretty happy with it.


I ended up looking through the straps subforum and found about clover straps. Will be getting one of those!


----------



## GUTuna

apostolis159 said:


> I ended up looking through the straps subforum and found about clover straps. Will be getting one of those!


You will be happy with the decision. Patrik does great work.


----------

